# Deciding on some purebred to buy



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Ok so me and my mother want to get to 20 does by this year sometime and we can't decide on which does to get so I would like some advice please on what does have big flaws and which ones look the best. Thank you


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Help me understand..what do you want the does for..breeding? Showing? Are they registered? Commercial?


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes, what are goals for breeding? Are you looking for show stock, market kids with high rate of gain, commercial does that are strong in maternals?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

They will mostly be commercial and they will be both show and market at our fair you can chose if you want to sell the animal you are showing. But if it comes to only choose one we'll go for market


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't judge Boers but I will point out that #2, the red with fluffy cashmere, has a popped abscess on her face.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

goathiker said:


> I can't judge Boers but I will point out that #2, the red with fluffy cashmere, has a popped abscess on her face.


Thank you I didn't even notice that!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Are they all at the same location? If so, you might want to reconsider as CL is probably throughout the entire herd.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Are they all at the same location? If so, you might want to reconsider as CL is probably throughout the entire herd.


Yes we've have a CL breakout through our dairy herd when we had them and we decided we aren't getting those girls we are going for the black and white twin doelings


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Noisy Bottle Babies said:


> Yes we've have a CL breakout through our dairy herd when we had them and we decided we aren't getting those girls we are going for the black and white twin doelings


You cannot test and rely on having an accurate result until six months.... so. Did these doelings come from that herd?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> You cannot test and rely on having an accurate result until six months.... so. Did these doelings come from that herd?
> 
> No these doelings come from a fullblood breeder down in Minnesota while the other does come from a farmer in Iowa. And as usual will be in quarantine as soon as they reach the property.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am not sure if I am seeing frothy bloat coming out if the first red goat?
Her mouth looks odd with white?

I honestly do not see any popped abscess on the 2nd pictured boer goat?

But I am not getting a good vibe from these goats.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> I am not sure if I am seeing frothy bloat coming out if the first red goat?
> Her mouth looks odd with white?
> 
> I honestly do not see any popped abscess on the 2nd pictured boer goat?
> ...


Yeah that's what I said to my mother I dont like how those goats look, so one does have puss coming out a wound the owner said after I asked and it's right on her neck and the owners had these goats for a year and never trimmed their hooves


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh boy, yeah, I would pass on them.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Yes and it is official we will be getting those two girls sometime this month fitting in with our breeding for December market breeding (dance)


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

I can now see what good breeding does the traditional doe is 9 almost 10 months old and is either smaller or the same size as the others that are 5-4 months younger than her!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I do suggest getting a fecal on the traditional, since worms and coccidia could cause her to lag behind. Her coat looks rough from the picture.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

CountyLineAcres said:


> I do suggest getting a fecal on the traditional, since worms and coccidia could cause her to lag behind. Her coat looks rough from the picture.


 Ok we'll have to do that man I'm learning so many new things


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I like those black and white kids you bought, they look very nice! I agree about the traditional, her coat looks rough and if she isn't growing well that could definitely be worms or cocci or just genetics. The fluff ball on the right (cute!) looks like she is part sheep lol! Don't you love those crazy winter coats and especially when they shed they look super silly.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

HoosierShadow said:


> I like those black and white kids you bought, they look very nice! I agree about the traditional, her coat looks rough and if she isn't growing well that could definitely be worms or cocci or just genetics. The fluff ball on the right (cute!) looks like she is part sheep lol! Don't you love those crazy winter coats and especially when they shed they look super silly.


Man sorry I'm late getting back to this, you won't believe how many times people have said I bought a sheep instead of a goat lol but yeah she is kinda rough I be live her growth was severly stunted by the lady we bought her from she had her chickens and goats together and we know how that works out


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

If she is stunted, i would not get her. To me, if i am going to buy a goat, I get what i pay for. I want to be able to get a healthy goat, who wont have to be taken to the vet every month, because I am concerned for it. I would ask the owner to get a fecal on them, to your expense, and that will also determine if you are bringing any parasites into your existing herd. I am fighting worms right now, and let me tell you, its not fun... at all


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Yeah when we bought her a year ago she was growing bit by bit but now we realized what we should've done when we got her and her sister, we lost her sister to barber pole this winter and we've never had that problem so everyone got Dewormed heavily but I guess that didn't cut it.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Im so sorry. I feel you. I lost a buckling to BP at the beginning of April. Its hard


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Im so sorry. I feel you. I lost a buckling to BP at the beginning of April. Its hard


It is but its a learning curb now we know what to do when they start showing signs and are fully prepared


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

So uh I may be buying 4 more does to add to the herd.....but hey more investment! :heehee:


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

This is the group of yearlings and two year olds I have to choose from and I was wondering what you guys thought of them just from the photos?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

The white one (or light caped?) is my favorite hands down.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

She was the first one that caught my eye she's like a platinum blonde I think? We have some Blondie but not as blonde as her!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Color is always nice to look at but her build is great! I beg that you get her or send her here lol.

The doe in the middle in the first picture is built like a brick from that angle. Is she a myotonic cross?


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

She might be I honestly don't know, these does are 88% and up so there is a possibility she might have a little myotonic in her. These does are all commercial thats the only reason the lady's getting rid of them.

Edit: and of course I forget to reply to your comment :bonk: now its all separated lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I think they are great for commercial stock. Definitely ask about their management practices, but I think those girls are solid.

Keep us updated on what you decide!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Yes! I will keep you guys updated on which ones we pick and when they arrive two weeks from now, but for now bottle baby pictures!:inlove:


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Ok so that white doe got sold the morning we contacted the lady to reserve her . But she gave us more options that she says are better than her. These 3 doelings were born in december while she was born in october and the half black one is 2 weeks younger then the other two what do you guys think of them?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmmm... these aren’t very good pictures to judge. The black trad looks to be the thickest.

Can you ask her for weights? They don’t look very big for almost 6 months, but pictures can be deceiving!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Hmmm... these aren't very good pictures to judge. The black trad looks to be the thickest.
> 
> Can you ask her for weights? They don't look very big for almost 6 months, but pictures can be deceiving!


Yes pictures can be deceiving! Ill have to ask her for weights tonight while she's in the barn and some different pictures to look at different angles on them!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Great! Can't wait to see what she comes up with


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Great! Can't wait to see what she comes up with


They vary in weight the smallest one is 56 pounds and the heaviest 67 pounds

That was the last time she weighed them and that was last week


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

We’ve had does of all weights at 6 months, but the ones hitting 90lbs+ are my favorites. They’re just more robust than the girls in the 60-70lb range at that time.

Maybe spend some time thinking if you have any ADG goals of getting a kid to X pounds by X days old. Decide if that’s an important factor for your program.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

CountyLineAcres said:


> We've had does of all weights at 6 months, but the ones hitting 90lbs+ are my favorites. They're just more robust than the girls in the 60-70lb range at that time.
> 
> Maybe spend some time thinking if you have any ADG goals of getting a kid to X pounds by X days old. Decide if that's an important factor for your program.


Yes that would be, like our little buckling is gaining half his weight each week right now he's 16 pounds at 2 weeks old so by 3 months he should be pretty hefty and that's what we want. Our buck as a bottle baby was gaining a about the same each week and now weighs about 170 pounds at a year.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Ok so these girls are actually turning 5 months in the end of May as the youngest one was born Jan 4th and the oldest ones were born on the 28th of Dec.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Those are better weights for 4 month olds - about 0.5 ADG for the biggest one which is the goal you want.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Those are better weights for 4 month olds - about 0.5 ADG for the biggest one which is the goal you want.


She just weighed them again this week the biggest one weighs 81 pounds and the smallest 61 pounds now with the middle weight now being 67 pounds.

And that made us decide to get the pair of twins, the two larger does.

And now my moms on the hunt for yearlings XD


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Girls are home got a new hair cut before coming home lol 
So funny thing is we were going to get these girls commercial but last minute decided to get them papered XD so now we officially have our first two registered boers on our farm though fullblood but only registered at 50%
We also found an 88% yearling bred to a 100% fullblood buck for 200 so we decided to go pick her up 3rd week of may.
And thats on all my goat shenanigans :heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look great.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> They look great.


Thanks! The breeder we got them from has some really nice stock I almost convinced myself to get more (shy) but decided that my wallet couldn't afford it and are planning to go pick up more from them next year:clapping:


----------

